# Bike Yard Sale at I. Martins 2/23/08



## stevo4 (Jun 25, 2007)

BICYCLE YARD SALE 
Benefiting AIDS/Lifecycle 7
I MARTIN BICYLCES
8330 Beverly Blvd / 323. 653-6900
Saturday, February 23rd 2008
1:00 – 5:00 pm

• Helen's Cycles & iMartin Bicycles are contributing most of the merchandise; New bicycle apparel, helmets accessories, gloves, components and more…


• We will sell raffle tickets for a New SYNAPSE 6 Bicycle
donated by CANNONDALE and a KODAK VIP SUITE PACKAGE at STAPLES CENTER – 18 tickets for the CLIPPERS vs. NUGGETS game Tuesday, April 8, 2008 at 7:30pm. 3 VIP parking passes included. This package valued at: $1,860.000

• Raffle tickets will be sold from February 4th– March 30th The Raffle will take place during our 2nd Bicycle Yard Sale and Cannondale Demo Ride at Helen’s Cycles in Santa Monica on March 30th 2008 


• I Martin Bicycles will be offering special discounts on in-store merchandise and bicycles. (Note: Merchandise in the store is not part of the Yard Sale)


• Clif Bar & Function Drinks will have plenty of products for you to try! 


For more event information, contact:
Beth Brown & Leslie Lighthouse @ [email protected] 310.401.3051 check out: www.shiftinggearsteam100.com


----------

